# I-don't-have-an-adjective mamas?



## Mama2Max (May 1, 2012)

I don't have an adjective! I'm not a pot smoking mama or a barefoot mama or a nerd mama or a young/old mama. I'm just a mama. I certainly relate to all of those adjectives and have, at points in my life, used all of them to describe myself (sans the "mama" part), but at this stage in my life, I just don't know what my adjective is. Any other mamas out there searching for an adjective?


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

I am not an adjective.







I try to live in the moment. So that makes me...ME


----------



## Mama2Max (May 1, 2012)

Right on  I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## AprilMary (Jan 8, 2013)

Same here


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Maybe this is why I have no friends??


----------



## sere234 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hehe, I don't have a strong adjective either! I like lots of things but don't feel like any of them truly help define me. Except maybe "Awesome Mama" lol!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I can relate!
I'm not on Mothering that much though, although I used to be a lot when my kids were littler (now 8 and 5).
Always changing!

Jessica


----------



## JenVose (Jun 17, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nazsmum*
> 
> Maybe this is why I have no friends??


I can totally relate to this. Actually, I felt OK in the friends dept. until the little one arrived, then with less time I never saw my closest friends anymore, and a lot of the acquaintances just are living such different lives that we have little in common now.


----------

